# New addition



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a new shotgun but decided on this instead. I was a little disappointed that I had to fix some sharp edges on the grip but it was an easy fix. Took it to the range shot 100rds shot great. Great single action trigger and double is very smooth. I shot 158gr .357 magnums and with that gun I could have shot them all day it handled recoil very well. I is cut for full moon clips did a couple reloads with them went really slick. This is the first gun I have that is cut for moon clips. Seems some type of moon clip tool would be very helpful. I need to order some more moon clips as well and practice with them. I like the grips they are thin enough that I get a real slid hold on the gun. Can't wait to get it back to the range.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Post Deleted by Poster)


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

rustygun said:


> View attachment 1654
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting a new shotgun but decided on this instead. I was a little disappointed that I had to fix some sharp edges on the grip but it was an easy fix. Took it to the range shot 100rds shot great. Great single action trigger and double is very smooth. I shot 158gr .357 magnums and with that gun I could have shot them all day it handled recoil very well. I is cut for full moon clips did a couple reloads with them went really slick. This is the first gun I have that is cut for moon clips. Seems some type of moon clip tool would be very helpful. I need to order some more moon clips as well and practice with them. I like the grips they are thin enough that I get a real slid hold on the gun. Can't wait to get it back to the range.


The Rhino .357 I had came with a simple tool for de-mooning cases. But I don't remember what it looked like. A knowledgeable (and mean) woman on a forum I once followed favored moon clips over speed loaders for competition.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

nice toy--enjoy

just bought my first S+W- a M+P 9 pro--going to the range now to try it out!


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

A demooner is worth the cost. Don't have one of those but have 625 and a 325 in 45 ACP.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel the need to modify my previous statement. It seems the freedom munitions ammo I was shooting at first is almost like shooting a .38 special though it says .357 mag. I bought some federal .357 mag and oh what a difference. Both 158 gr. I have never expirenced that big a difference in brands of ammo. Any way the federal stuff seems more on par with any self defense round I would use. So about half a day of shooting is quite enough. 

I also got a "original moon clip tool" GREAT tool I highly recommend it also ordered some moon clips from them great company.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance but I've never heard of moon clips used for anything but 45acp in shaved Webleys or S&W model 25's. Please enlighten me. Thanx!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

lewwallace said:


> Pardon my ignorance but I've never heard of moon clips used for anything but 45acp in shaved Webleys or S&W model 25's. Please enlighten me. Thanx!


The 1917 Army revolvers manufactured by Colt and S&W (because there weren't enough 1911s to go around) are the classic examples. Much more recently, Ruger has produced 'convertible' DA revolvers that use moon clips for the 'auto' cartridge.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The use of moon clips for cartridges in revolvers that don't have rim's such as .45ACP and 9mm are a must. With .357/.38 it is used as a way to load and unload quickly. The cylinder has to have the recess cut in the cylinder to allow the head space for the moon clip . The nice thing is you can also shoot without moon clips for .357/.38. The moon clips are great at the range load and unload quickly it takes some practice because of the length of .357 make it a little more difficult than say .45 or 9mm still much faster than one at a time. Keeps your empties in a nice neat package as well. If I were to carry this I would probably opt for a speed loader for reloads. Still a work in progress for me this is my first revolver I have cut for moon clips. I know you can have most revolvers cut for moon clips mine came from S&W already cut.


----------

